# Budgie's dry beak



## SteveandTango (Nov 22, 2014)

My budgie Steve seems to be getting a very dry beak. He is acting his normal self but I'm a little worried.

I've read a few things on here and google and it seems it could just be a cold or something called scaly face, which looks scary, so I don't want to leave it any longer before doing something but I would like to get a second opinion.





You can see the difference between Steve and Tango's beaks, Steve is the blue.:budge:

If any one could let me know what's best to do that would be great. Also I read a bit about disinfecting the cage but not sure how best to clean it when they're in it.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm sorry to say but it really seems your Steve has mites. This can be easily treated with Ivermectin. You put a drop on the back of the neck and directly into the skin. Since Tango shares the cage and is in close contact with Steve, he will also need treatment.
You can clean the cage and all the accesories on it (perches, water/food containers, toys, etc) with white vinegar which is a good disinfectant and also give a good scrub using hot water.
While cleaning the cage, after treating your boys with the anti-mite product you can place them on their play area outside the cage or put them in another cage. It's always good to have a spare cage for these situations.
I hope your Steve will be rid of the mites soon, good luck!


----------



## SteveandTango (Nov 22, 2014)

Thank you very much for your reply  it's very informative. 

We will try and get a vet to administer the Ivermectin if we can, I read it has to be quite precise plus Steve and Tango aren't very well tamed yet. But we live in Germany at the moment so we might find it hard to get a vet so do you have any tips if we have to administer it ourselves?

We will also get them another cage to put them in while I give their big one a good scrub. 

Thank you for the help  :budgie::budge:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Association of Avian Veterinarians
http://www.aav.org/search/index.php

EAAV: European Committee Association of Avian Veterinarians - Board

If you must administer the treatment yourself, it's easier if you have someone to help you. 
One person to hold the budgie and the other to administer the medication.
Be sure the solution is 0.1%

Part the feathers on the back on the neck between the wings then place 1 drop (Ivermectin) directly onto the skin underneath the feathers.

The solution absorbs through the skin into the budgie's blood stream and kills the mites on the bird. 
Both budgies will need to be treated.

You must completely disinfect the including toys/ feeders/ perches etc. It's best to clean the cage each day for at least a week to ensure all traces of the mites have been eliminated.*


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

Your budgies will be just fine after their mites treatment.  

I just wanted to mention that you might want to look for an “exotics vet“ in Germany, as our vet here in Spain is listed as an exotics vet rather than an avian vet. They usually also treat small animals, like rabbits, guinea pigs, reptiles, etc.

Good luck!


----------



## SteveandTango (Nov 22, 2014)

Thank you all so much for the replies  it's all really helpful. We have bought the mites treatment and are just waiting for it to arrive. Does any one have any tips of how to stop this happening to them again? Thank you.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

You can't really stop Mites form happening but you can be prepared for them if your budgies catch them. Having the Ivemectin on hand is the best remedy, also if the attack is not too advanced you can place Vaseline over the area this smothers the mites but does not kill any eggs. 
Mites can become very dangerous if left untreated, please don't use any other form of mite tes can be found on the feet, legs and around the eyes as well treatment, no sprays! 
Ivemectin is what you need.
You need to thoroughly clean the cage and perches anywhere the budgies have been rubbing.
Hope this helps !
Mi


----------



## SteveandTango (Nov 22, 2014)

Hello 

Just a quick post to say that after the Ivermectin Steve's beak is looking great  thank you for all the help :budge:

Steve & Tango
xx


----------

